# Thanks Dave!



## TDj (Oct 23, 2014)

So ...
... Just had Dave sharpen a few of my knives. Now, I've been sharpening for a few years now and am overall happy with my results. But I couldn't resist a chance to see Dave's handiwork on some of my newer knives that also needed some other work that he could perform.

When I picked up my Konosuke 270, I was only a little impressed: I felt like maybe on my best day, I could have matched that level of sharpness ...
... But then I three-finger-tested my Hiromoto WS ... and nearly cut my fingers off. Holy CRAP. Same thing with my Hattori.

I know that around these parts, it's wisdom that you should learn to sharpen your knives, blah blah blah. But there's also something to be gained by getting a master like Dave to sharpen your knife: it's one part humbling, and one part inspiration. Love it.

So what I'm saying is: Thanks Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey thank you Terry. I appreciate your business and these kind words too.


----------

